# micranthum album



## Elena (Jan 18, 2009)

On UK Ebay. Any takers? oke:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....=140295197509&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=004


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 18, 2009)

It seems cool but I wouldn't pay such an amount for plants!!!!!!! There could be lots of things to be done with this money...


----------



## tocarmar (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice!! On the wish list. It looks like it is near blooming size! With the currancy exchange it would be about $6,000.00 (I think).

Tom


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the lead. I just bought it; will you pick it up for me?





Psyche-out! :evil: He has a nice 4N possible colchicine treated besseae, a delenatii album, and a cheap besseae flavum I'd get before the micranthum album. It's an or best offer item make an offer and maybe you'll get it!


----------



## Elena (Jan 18, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for the lead. I just bought it; will you pick it up for me?



Gosh, well, if you bought then I suppose I could do you a favour and look after it :ninja:


----------

